# Cichlid Problem.. I guess??



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello fellas, I have bough myself 2 keyhole cichlids and have had them In my tank for about 3days now. They are the only two fish in my 20G tank with a few plants and couple caves.. Well needless to say one is bullying the other, he (I'm guessing) pushes the other one around the tank. So My question to you fellers is, Is this normal cichlid behavior? and what can be done about it? 

Thanks


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

This is fairly normal. Is it a 20 Gal long or 20 Gal High? Long would be better for them. 

Make sure there are lots of hiding spots. If the the bully is bigger than the other one, try to make a couple spots the little one can get into to get away from the big one. 

Re-scaping the tank sometimes helps. Make sure you break up the sight lines. Out of sight, out of mind (hopefully). 

I would also suggest adding a few target/dither fish to help distract the bully. Maybe a few sword tails or a small school of smaller tetras or danios.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

MacFish said:


> This is fairly normal. Is it a 20 Gal long or 20 Gal High? Long would be better for them.
> 
> Make sure there are lots of hiding spots. If the the bully is bigger than the other one, try to make a couple spots the little one can get into to get away from the big one.
> 
> ...


It's a 20high, I plan too get a 20long shortly. That's the funny thing the bully is the smaller one so that's no use, A 20high doesn't leave much room for caves but I have two one in the forum of a coconut shell and the other in stacked rocks.

Is this too soon to be moving things around tho?, I mean there just starting to adjust to a new environment I'd hate to change it on them 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

If thats the case I'd try some dithers. In a 20H, a trio of Swordtails would be what I would do.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

The more a fish is stressed the more aggressive it is. With only one other cichlid in the tank, the smaller feels threatend by the larger fish and is more aggresive towards it. Adding more hiding spots is helpful, which gives all participants an out. Adding some dither fish or better yet more cichlids is how I get my guys to get along with each other. As long as you keep your water quality pristine, the more fish you have, the more targets there are for the cichlids to focus their aggression on. The key is to find the right number of targets where all participants are overloaded and cannot single out and/or gang up on other fish.

When introducing a new cichlid to the community I always rearrange my landscaping, so as to neutralize all territorial rights the fish previously had and then I add a whole bunch of temporary dither fish, usually rosy reds or danios, who become lunch over the next 4 or 5 days. By that time all the new territories are established and a relationships are created. The chaos of the dither fish distracted the cichlids long enough, so that when they were no more, the cichlids were used to these new tank mates and life went on as normal.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

MacFish said:


> If thats the case I'd try some dithers. In a 20H, a trio of Swordtails would be what I would do.


I would but since I'll be going to a 20long in the near future it doesnt make scene for me to change my fish.

Thanks for the help



duffgrot said:


> The more a fish is stressed the more aggressive it is. With only one other cichlid in the tank, the smaller feels threatend by the larger fish and is more aggresive towards it. Adding more hiding spots is helpful, which gives all participants an out. Adding some dither fish or better yet more cichlids is how I get my guys to get along with each other. As long as you keep your water quality pristine, the more fish you have, the more targets there are for the cichlids to focus their aggression on. The key is to find the right number of targets where all participants are overloaded and cannot single out and/or gang up on other fish.
> 
> When introducing a new cichlid to the community I always rearrange my landscaping, so as to neutralize all territorial rights the fish previously had and then I add a whole bunch of temporary dither fish, usually rosy reds or danios, who become lunch over the next 4 or 5 days. By that time all the new territories are established and a relationships are created. The chaos of the dither fish distracted the cichlids long enough, so that when they were no more, the cichlids were used to these new tank mates and life went on as normal.


 I took your advice and went and bought another cichlid and now all is calm in my tank.. theirs no fighting, just 3 fish schooling together.. Its only been a few hours but so far so good.

I'll be sure too keep you guys posted. Thanks so much!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't worry tanked the 20 long will be in my hands on tuesday.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> Don't worry tanked the 20 long will be in my hands on tuesday.


Thanks planter


----------

